# Wife related upgrade



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

The wife wanted to upgrade the kitchen, so my coffee locality also got upgraded


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noice..... like the photo too , did you take it ?


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Man I wish my coffee drawer was that tidy.


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks,

Yes, taken on Akershus fortress some years ago when I lived in Oslo


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It all looks fantastic! Really lovely









(For a minute I thought 'wife upgrade', what's this!)


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Got really excited by the thread title; thought you had found the magic retailer where one could order upgrades on one's significant other!


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

RDC8 said:


> Got really excited by the thread title; thought you had found the magic retailer where one could order upgrades on one's significant other!


Sorry to disappoint you then,

The wife also got a coffee related upgrade in the new kitchen.

She's loves coffee, but she does not share my enjoyment in making it.

She wanted a easy machine to operate and black coffee.

It makes good coffee, and now she gets coffee from fresh grinded beans.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice set up, how do you don't the grinder? They look great side by side.


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

If you mean like, than I'm very satisfied with it.

Easy to distribute in the portafilter, good even grind quality, takes little space, fairly quiet, nice build quality


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup Mate so neat and tidy am i detecting a touch of ocd?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

MildredM said:


> It all looks fantastic! Really lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he didn't run off with the wife's younger sister


----------



## Muchgladwin (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Sparki (Jun 27, 2017)

I opened this thread expecting photos of a 20yo scantily clad stunner









lovely set set up you have there though


----------



## Dougy Giro (Aug 8, 2017)

Very tidy!


----------



## florian (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice set-up and definitely one of the cleaner workplaces


----------

